# Türsprechanlage an S0 oder analog



## Lektor21 (21. November 2007)

Hallo!

Also ich habe eine Siedle HTS 711-01 auf der ERT, 7, 1 belegt sind. Ich möchte gern die Türsprechanlage mit meinem Telefonnetz verbinden.

Laut dem Hersteller soll es möglich sein, da die Türsprechanlage eine neuere ist! Und es soll eine 1+n - Anlage sein!?

Nun meine Frage; wie stelle ich das an, bzw. welche Kabel muss ich mit den 2 Kabeln von meiner analogen Nebenstelle verbinden?

Würde es reichen, wenn ich einfach eine Doorline von der Telekom kaufe? Etwa diese hier:

Klick

oder diese:

Und klick

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!


----------

